# Well Hung Gorilla Cart



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Hung my Gorilla Cart from the ceiling to reclaim some space.


----------



## BU Bear (May 15, 2020)

The title made me laugh because my sense of humor apparently never made it past puberty, but it looks good! I need to do something similar as my wife is getting tired of only being able to fit one car in the garage...


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

So many jokes...but this is a PG rated post, so l'll pass.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Thanks. I am going to modify this slightly so there is less pressure on the poly tub. I would also like to add either 120v winch or a come along to make lifting it easier.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@Theycallmemrr that looks great!

That is precisely what I need to do with a kayak - do you mind sharing any type of drawing or plans or perhaps some other photos that show where the rope goes that you use to hoist the cart? I have exposed joists above the area in question for myself; however; I have never set anything up like this with pulleys and I'm kinda "stuck at go"


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Might I suggest eyebolts or the like into the floor of the tub, let you regain a good bit more head space and let you get bolted to the chassis.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

440mag said:


> @Theycallmemrr that looks great!
> 
> That is precisely what I need to do with a kayak - do you mind sharing any type of drawing or plans or perhaps some other photos that show where the rope goes that you use to hoist the cart? I have exposed joists above the area in question for myself; however; I have never set anything up like this with pulleys and I'm kinda "stuck at go"


@440mag 
I got the pulleys. rope, straps as a kit off amazon. Here is a link to exact one I got https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EUL2DO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you want to go DIY here are some pics 




Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Here is an update of how I hung it. It definitely puts less pressure on the poly tub. I really need to look into a hand crank/electric winch to make it easier to lift.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Many (MANY) thanks! That solution is not only efficient and effective, IT LOOKS GOOD also!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@440mag

Here's my kayak in my garage.










I bought the bike pulley set from Harbor Freight, and I think the rope is from there, too. Instead of hooks for the bike frame, I bought new pulleys and used carabiners that I loop the straps through. The rope is wrapped around a cleat screwed into a stud. There's enough slack for the rope to move when the garage opens. There are a few guides online using these items.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@DuncanMcDonuts - eclipsing my gratitude for the guidance and inspiration, I am compelled to observe: THAT GARAGE IS EVIDENCE OF LIVES BEING LIVED RIGHT!!!!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------

